# Any interest in a pair of 2009 Fischer RX8 Fire in 165cm?



## The Sneak (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a pair of very lightly used, freshly tuned/waxed (only been tuned 2x ever and total usage around 10 days) 2008-2009 Fischer RX8 Fires in 165cm. 

The plan was to use them as my Wachusett/groomer skis, but I think I'm going to thin the herd and rely on my Line Prophet 90s.

The RX8s are incredibly fun and easy to turn, I just have too many pairs of skis. 

These skis are pretty close to new condition. Make me an offer if you are interested. I can possibly deliver in E CT/RI/Central and eastern MA.

I think they stopped production of this model? Similar to the progressor, maybe? They feel like a flexier version of the RC4.

Dan


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2009)

The Sneak said:


> I have a pair of very lightly used, freshly tuned/waxed (only been tuned 2x ever and total usage around 10 days) 2008-2009 Fischer RX8 Fires in 165cm.
> 
> The plan was to use them as my Wachusett/groomer skis, but I think I'm going to thin the herd and rely on my Line Prophet 90s.
> 
> ...


Sooo tempting...but I think 165 would be a bit short for me and recent spending (Xmas gifts, new mattress set, new snowblower, new hot water heater,...) has broken the bank for a bit.


----------



## Sky (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh Hammer....I just hooked a pal up with a pair.  An older pair.  I think he would have jumped on these.

Sorry pal....I'll let friends know.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 14, 2009)

That's silly, you can never have enough skis.


----------



## Scrap (Feb 20, 2010)

Dan...RX8's still available?


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi
Another A-Z member is trying to decide if he wants them and told me he will know by this coming tuesday (2/23/10). If he passes, you are next in line.

$375 shipped within continental US. If you are in my area (Southern New England, basically), we could just meet up somewhere.


----------



## Scrap (Feb 24, 2010)

Dan...can I assume the RX8's have been claimed? Thanks.


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 24, 2010)

Yo
I never heard from that guy
pm me or reply here if you want em. I could use the $ to fund spring skiing...


----------



## Scrap (Feb 25, 2010)

Dan...can you send me some contact info at duane.bombard@gmail.com and we'll talk details? Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------

